# A Very Merry Beary Christmas To All



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

*A Very Merry Beary Christmas To All*​


*This is a Cyber Christmas Card to All My Friends on The Smoking Meat Forum*


*Merry Christmas to you all, from all the Bears @ The Bearcarver’s Den.*

Here’s what we’ve All been up to:
Bearcarver & Mrs Bear are still hiding ourselves & our many vulnerabilities from Covid-19.
We enjoy being in our Log Home, surrounded by all our animal friends, so it doesn't bother us that much.
Mrs Bear works at home for Bear Jr's Tower Corporation, like she has for the last 20 years.

Bear Jr & Bethany are right down the Driveway from us, in case we need any help.

We haven’t seen Freddy the Fox for at least a month, but we see between 2 and 22 deer, almost every day, and they’re out there every night, causing our Driveway alert to sound off.

I took some Pics of our little Christmas Tree & of some of our Bear Buddy carvings (Below):

BTW: I moved them into the house & garage, because the UV Rays outside were really hard on them!

From:
*Bear & Mrs Bear & the rest of the Gang

Everyone stay safe!!
Bear*


Our Little Christmas Tree:
*





*

Our Tree at Night with Lights on:
*




*

"The Twins" watching the door, not allowing anyone in without masks on:
*




*

"Buddha Bear" resting, after helping to decorate the Tree:
*




*

"Lazy Bear" guarding my Corner Gun Cabinet:






"Swampy" is now Retired from his "Doorman" job at Bear Swamp Beverages, in Macungie:
*




*


----------



## gary s (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool  and MERRY CHRISTMAS To you, Linda your son and his wife from Gary and Bobbie

Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Very nice Bear!  Lovely setup and fine Friends to keep you and Mrs. Bear company.  Wishing you and yours the Best Holiday wishes too.  Let's all hope next year brings a return to normalcy for all of us.  Continue to stay safe my friend.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

And those carvings are still amazing!  Just saying.


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 15, 2020)

A very Merry Christmas to you and your family, Bear! Blessings to you! Stay safe and well!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 15, 2020)

Have a very merry and very safe Christmas Bear! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2020)

Same to you and yours .


----------



## robrpb (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you Bear and your family.

Rob


----------



## sandyut (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas wishes the the Bear family.  Stay safe.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! I too truly love your carvings! Stay safe and have a great holiday season!

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you guys too!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you as well my friend!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks and the same to you and yours. Be safe and remember the reason for the season.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! Stay safe my friend. Always like the pics of your log home.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas John. Great looking bears btw!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas John, I always like seeing your carvings. Such great work.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2020)

Bear...awesome post sir. Thanks so much for sharing. these are the types of things that really get folks into the holiday spirit.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 15, 2020)

Awesome carvings man!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and yours bear!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

gary s said:


> Cool  and MERRY CHRISTMAS To you, Linda your son and his wife from Gary and Bobbie
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Very nice Bear!  Lovely setup and fine Friends to keep you and Mrs. Bear company.  Wishing you and yours the Best Holiday wishes too.  Let's all hope next year brings a return to normalcy for all of us.  Continue to stay safe my friend.



Thank You Mike!!
Yup---A bit of Normalcy would be nice!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and all your family, Bear. You, sir, are as unique as your wonderful carvings. 

Be well, 

Ray


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> And those carvings are still amazing!  Just saying.



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Compliment!!

Bear




creek bottom said:


> A very Merry Christmas to you and your family, Bear! Blessings to you! Stay safe and well!



Thank You Joe!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Same to you and yours .




Thank You Rich!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Have a very merry and very safe Christmas Bear! RAY




Thank You Ray!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

robrpb said:


> Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you Bear and your family.
> 
> Rob




Thank You Rob!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2020)

Merry Christmas, John, to you and your Miss Linda from my Miss Linda and me.
We'll be having a small Christmas this year too.  Just my S-D Catherine and grandson, Orion--he'll be 3 the first week of Jan, so he should really enjoy things this year.
Stay safe now, you hear.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Merry Christmas wishes the the Bear family.  Stay safe.



Thank You Sandy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! I too truly love your carvings! Stay safe and have a great holiday season!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for the Compliment & the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Merry Christmas to you guys too!



Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



BandCollector said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well my friend!
> 
> John



Thank You John!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks and the same to you and yours. Be safe and remember the reason for the season.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Stay Safe down there!
Bear




smokerjim said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear! Stay safe my friend. Always like the pics of your log home.



Thank You Jim!!
LOL---If you like wood, you can't help but like this place.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *A Very Merry Beary Christmas To All*​
> 
> 
> *This is a Cyber Christmas Card to All My Friends on The Smoking Meat Forum*
> ...



Merry Christmas!  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Merry Christmas John. Great looking bears btw!



Thank You John!
And Thanks for Compliment!.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Merry Christmas John, I always like seeing your carvings. Such great work.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Compliments.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Bear...awesome post sir. Thanks so much for sharing. these are the types of things that really get folks into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Merry Christmas from Mississippi!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> Awesome carvings man!  Merry Christmas!



Thank You Tucker!!
And Thanks for the Compliment.

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours bear!



Thank You Jake!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family!



Thank You Denny!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Merry Christmas to you and all your family, Bear. You, sir, are as unique as your wonderful carvings.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Ray




Thank You Ray!!
And Thank You for the Very Nice Compliments!
And the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 19, 2020)

All the best for Christmas Bear.  I could quite happily bunk down in your log cabin and not see any other humans, glad you are safe there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Merry Christmas, John, to you and your Miss Linda from my Miss Linda and me.
> We'll be having a small Christmas this year too.  Just my S-D Catherine and grandson, Orion--he'll be 3 the first week of Jan, so he should really enjoy things this year.
> Stay safe now, you hear.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
He'll be 3 the first week of January?? LOL---I'll be 72 that same first week of January!!
And Thanks for the Like, Gary.

And You stay Safe too!!  

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> He'll be 3 the first week of January?? LOL---I'll be 72 that same first week of January!!
> 
> Bear



Ha!  Got you beat, John.  I turned 72 last month.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!  Got you beat, John.  I turned 72 last month.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
But you're not exactly making me feel young!! 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Merry Christmas!  :)




Thank You Tall !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> All the best for Christmas Bear.  I could quite happily bunk down in your log cabin and not see any other humans, glad you are safe there.




Thank You Jabiru!!!
That's basically what we've been doing for the last 9 months, with the exception of Bear Jr's deliveries & such.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas Bear and family.


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Bear. I'm a relative newbie here, but just used your Canadian bacon instructions in a first attempt and it turned out great. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

klutzyspuds said:


> Merry Christmas Bear and family.




Thank You Mark!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

kentucky fisherman said:


> Merry Christmas, Bear. I'm a relative newbie here, but just used your Canadian bacon instructions in a first attempt and it turned out great. Thanks!




That's what I like to hear!!!
Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

LakeErieSMKR
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2020)

M
 Munson
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

